# Oh my First post



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

What should i get i want xm Are the boomboxes good ????
Or should i get the delphi 


Or the new computer Radio im so confused 


Help me 




Scott


----------



## Blink1027 (May 7, 2003)

Scott, Mike?
I have the skyfi Delphi Boom-box and absolutely love it. Nice and portable so it can be taken wherever you want it. With skyfi you can get a kit to hook it up to your stereo and one to hook it up to your car stereo. Really cool. 
I am planning on ordering the computer XM next week. With that you can record and it has cool software that tells you everything that is on all channels. It even notifies you of favorite artists that are currently playing on other channels.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

im getting the boombox


----------

